# Missing linkage ideas 5/23 snowblower



## Ovo (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm trying to guess what the missing linkage should be in this picture. Its from a craftsman 5/23 snowblower with a tecumseh engine. I cant find the manual (I have another thread trying to ID it with the model number).

What does anyone think should be in the picture?

Spring or solid link? I'm thinking spring but not sure what type. This must be a common component on several Craftsman but I just cant seem to get lucky browsing other model manuals.

Any help appriciated.

Thx 

Ovo


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Linkage*

I'm assuming your is a 5 hp and this is a 7 hp








Hookup is similar.


----------



## Ovo (Nov 11, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> I'm assuming your is a 5 hp and this is a 7 hp
> View attachment 741
> 
> 
> Hookup is similar.


I think its a 5HP. Do you have a picture of the linkage?

Thx


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Photos*

There's some shots from a 5 hp I sold.


----------

